# Emirates Staff Accommodation - Non Crew



## PorkChopExpress (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently looking to find out where EGHQ staff are provided company housing. Emirates are aware that I am married with one child and one on the way. I was shown around 21st Century Tower but advised that was mostly crew. I have also seen posts regarding Meydan but that there might typically be for Pilots/Cabin crew.

Can anyone advise what the current/planned locations are especially in relation to HQ staff with family. I will be Grade EK09 if that might be of use.

Any help is much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

You need to be careful depending on what you want. I know someone who is an engineer with 2 kids who was shown round villas and apartments and told the same line about the apartments and it was suggested he would get a villa BUT they couldn't confirm this or where the accommodation would be until just before he arrived and he ended up in an apartment near Tecom which wasn't very family friendly.

He eventually took an allowance and found his own place. I would fight hard to get what you want, much easier to do it now than later.


----------



## PorkChopExpress (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. It certainly does seem to the case to get everything done ahead of time rather than change once there.


----------

